# Recipes for Fowl



## fozzer (Oct 14, 2006)

I hope that I don't get in trouble here

But I need your recipes for a webpage i'm building, I dont want them from a book that some chef has knocked-up, I want real hunters recipes from people who know whats best.

So PLEASE send me your recipes with your name and location if you wish, and I will post it like this eg.

Best turkey burgers
by Bert in TX

Please go to http://www.gamebird-hunter.com/gamebirds.html and use the form at the bottom of the page, then show your friend.

All the very best and happy hunting


----------

